#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Can someone tell me about Backbone Network?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,


A backbone network is a centralized infrastructure that is designed to distribute different routes and data to various networks.

Can someone explain me about the backbone network functions?

What are the purpose of backbone network?


Thank you !

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> A backbone network is a centralized infrastructure that is designed to distribute different routes and data to various networks.
> 
> Can someone explain me about the backbone network functions?
> 
> What are the purpose of backbone network?
> 
> ...


A backbone is a line or set of lines that local area networks connect to for a wide area network connection or within a local area network to span distances efficiently (for example, between buildings).

----------

